# Dell U2414H oder U2515H mit Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC



## Redsupp (20. Januar 2015)

Hi!

Bin grade am überlegen ob ich mir den Dell UltraSharp U2414H, 23.8" (860-BBCW/860-BBCV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hol?
Eigentlich würde ich mir sehr gerne die circa 80-90€ Aufpreis sparen, jedoch hat ja der U2515H ja eine höhere Auflösung, hab ich davon einen deutlichen Mehrwert beim Zocken?
Mein System ist voll auf PreisLeistung ausgelegt, daher würde ich nur den teureren holen, wenn ich davon merklich mehr davon habe.

Ich tendiere also eher zum U2414H, hab aber kaum Meinungen zu diesem Thema gefunden. Stimmt es dass die meisten Spiele eh nur auf max. Full HD laufen?

Das ist meine Konfig: GamingPC Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## Ghost916 (20. Januar 2015)

Hallo! 

Legst Du Wert auf eine möglichst hohe Pixeldichte, ergo auf eine gute Darstellungsqualität? Dann kann ich Dir den U2515H nur empfehlen. Die 2560x1440 machen sich auf 25" einfach nur schick! Und Deine R9 290 ist auch für die meisten Spiele schnell genug mit dieser Auflösung. Der Mehrwert liegt unterm Strich in dem meiner Meinung nach super scharfen Bild.

Ich selbst spiele übrigens mit 2560x1440 Pixeln auf 27" mit einer GeForce GTX770 4GB.


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2015)

P/L wäre der Iyama XB2483HSU den beiden überlegen.


----------



## Redsupp (20. Januar 2015)

Ghost916 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Legst Du Wert auf eine möglichst hohe Pixeldichte, ergo auf eine gute Darstellungsqualität? Dann kann ich Dir den U2515H nur empfehlen. Die 2560x1440 machen sich auf 25" einfach nur schick! Und Deine R9 290 ist auch für die meisten Spiele schnell genug mit dieser Auflösung. Der Mehrwert liegt unterm Strich in dem meiner Meinung nach super scharfen Bild.
> 
> Ich selbst spiele übrigens mit 2560x1440 Pixeln auf 27" mit einer GeForce GTX770 4GB.



Naja hab bis jetzt nur mit 1366x768 auf meinem Medion Laptop gezockt  Und sonst mit der Xbox 360 am TV. Von dem her hab ich da null Erfahrungswerte was das angeht :/

Edit: Muss jetzt wohl die GraKa ersetzen, da die zu groß fürs Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Redsupp (20. Januar 2015)

Es wurde jetzt die: PowerColor Radeon R9 290 PCS+, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (AXR9 290 4GBD5-PPDHE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Ghost916 (20. Januar 2015)

Dann wirst Du es wahrscheinlich nicht zu schätzen wissen...  Ist ja auch kein Ding, die Mehrheit spielt auf Full HD (1920x1080). 
Für die Performance ist es auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.


----------



## Redsupp (20. Januar 2015)

Ghost916 schrieb:


> Dann wirst Du es wahrscheinlich nicht zu schätzen wissen...  Ist ja auch kein Ding, die Mehrheit spielt auf Full HD (1920x1080).
> Für die Performance ist es auf jeden Fall von Vorteil.



okay, Performance ist ja auch das A und O.  dann bleib ich beim U2414H und full HD  danke euch!


----------



## akaRobin (20. Januar 2015)

Sehr gute Entscheidung, habe seit ein paar Tagen auch zwei U2414H und bin begeistert. Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## Redsupp (20. Januar 2015)

akaRobin schrieb:


> Sehr gute Entscheidung, habe seit ein paar Tagen auch zwei U2414H und bin begeistert. Viel Spaß damit !



Jippie super!  Danke. Was für ein Kabel benutzt du denn?


----------



## akaRobin (20. Januar 2015)

Mini-DP und HDMI.


----------



## Redsupp (20. Januar 2015)

akaRobin schrieb:


> Mini-DP und HDMI.



Einen  Bildschirm so und einen so?

Was sollte ich denn am besten verwenden?


----------



## JoM79 (20. Januar 2015)

DP oder HDMI, das nimmt sich nix.


----------



## kossmann (21. Januar 2015)

Warum zwei Kabel bei 2 U2414H? Der DisplayPort lässt sich da doch durch schleifen, also PC->Montior1->Monitor2, oder?


----------



## Pash0r (21. Januar 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren... 
Die neuen Monitore haben ja kein DVI mehr, daher frage ich mich wie man 2 Stück@ Full Resolution an eine GTX 770 betreibt.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Januar 2015)

Beim Dell U2414H halt per DP von Monitor zu Monitor. 
Ansonsten halt einzeln mit HDMI oder DP.


----------



## kossmann (2. Februar 2015)

Da ich mittlerweile vor der selben Entscheidung stehe...

Was ist mit "Performance" gemeint? Klar, die GPU hat bei WQHD mehr zu rechnen, als bei FullHD und liefert entsprechend weniger FPS. Dies kann man aber doch durch eine "dickere" GPU ausgleichen und hat dann nur noch die Vorteile des U2515H, oder? Eine R9 290X sollte doch auf BF4 vernünftig in WQHD darstellen, oder? V.a., wenn man nicht nur spielt, sondern nebenbei auch den Browser, Office und sonstige Anwendungen offen hat, erscheint mir 16:10 immer besser als 16:9, oder?


----------



## NuVirus (2. Februar 2015)

Finde 16:10 auch besser da man mehr Platz in der Höhe hat gibt leider kaum passende Monitore in ner hohen Auflösung.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2015)

Ausser das der U2515H ein 16:9 Monitor ist?


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

Deswegen kann man doch trotzdem 16:10 besser finden, ich habe ja zwei daheim stehen und einen in der Arbeit. 

Aber wenn es in 2k Auflösung nix mehr vernünftiges mit PLV im 16:10 gibt muss man halt ausweichen.


----------



## kossmann (3. Februar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ausser das der U2515H ein 16:9 Monitor ist?



Jetzt gucke ich aber in der Tat blöd... du hast Recht, das sind beides 16:9 Monitore. Welches ist den das adäquate 16:10 Modell von Dell? Der U2415 ????


----------



## JoM79 (3. Februar 2015)

Ihr immer mit dem 2K für WQHD, wenn dann ist FHD 2K.


----------



## NuVirus (3. Februar 2015)

kossmann schrieb:


> Jetzt gucke ich aber in der Tat blöd... du hast Recht, das sind beides 16:9 Monitore. Welches ist den das adäquate 16:10 Modell von Dell? Der U2415 ????


Gibt leider kaum noch welche du kannst dich hier informieren:
PRAD | Kaufberatung Allrounder Monitore 24 bis 26 Zoll

Sind nicht alles 16:10, 16:10 ist aktuell meist 1920x1200. 

Ja 2k für FullHD finde ich persönlich noch verwirrender auch wenn es korrekt ist xD 

Dann in Zukunft 1440p für WQHD damit man eher weiß wie es einzuordnen ist.


----------

